
Show HN: Interactive Neural Network Web App for Time Series Forecasting - zomtorg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6e5DFjVxms&feature=youtu.be
======
ttul
This looks super cool. Have you uploaded the code anywhere so we can all try
it?

